# Materials for children that are sensitive to the second commandment



## Unoriginalname (Mar 25, 2012)

So while I am unmarried and do not have any children yet, I am getting towards the age where a lot of my associates are having them. So I was wondering for future reference where I could go to find books and such for gifts that do not show pictures of the Lord.


----------



## Andres (Mar 25, 2012)

These threads might be helpful:

Children's Bible WITHOUT images of Christ
Children's bibles


----------



## Fly Caster (Mar 25, 2012)

Reformation Heritage Books screens all children's books that they sell for 2nd commandment violations.

Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Jack K (Mar 25, 2012)

It VERY hard to find Bibles or Bible story books that are (1) specifically for young kids and (2) handsome-looking and suitable for a gift... that also don't contain Jesus pictures.

I don't have anywhere to point you. You might want to start thinking of gift books other than Bible story books. One of my favorites for young children is this one.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

As I think about it, maybe the New Children's Bible by Anne DeVries is an option. It's nicely done. But it's not really for young children. Better for school age kids.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been pleased with the books for Grace that we've gotten here: CFP | Children at Christian Focus Publications | Books with the Real Message


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 26, 2012)

Pedant's Corner:


> Materials for children that are sensitive to the Second Commandment



or



> Materials for children, that are sensitive to the Second Commandment


----------



## Bethel (Mar 26, 2012)

After studying the LBCF, my husband and I recently became convicted of 2nd commandment violations in our home. We purged the violations, but the hardest part is finding homeschool materials that teach Renaissance history or art history without Michelanglo's _Pieta_ or Leonardo da Vinci's _The Last Supper_. My point is that it's not just children's books that are an issue; our Christian culture is saturated with images of Christ. The 1st table of the Ten Commandments have been relegated, and we (the Christian Church) can break them without consequence in the name of Christian liberty.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 28, 2012)

We like this Children's story-bible that is purposely free of "images of Christ," yet is richly illustrated:

The New Childrens Bible

Although mainly focused on Sunday School materials etc..., Great Commission Publications (publishing house shared by OPC and PCA) has a policy of not including any "images of Christ." There are some good gift ideas under the "teacher and parent" section.


----------

